# Intelligence community reeling after RCMP director accused of violating secrets act



## RackMaster (Sep 14, 2019)

Some big news coming out of Canuckistan.  Specialized in Eastern Asia and had access to a fuckton of secrets.  My guess is he was being groomed and about to share with his new Chinese master's.




> Under the Security of Information Act, Ortis has also been charged with:      Unauthorized communication of special operational information.     Preparing for the commission of an offence by obtaining or gaining access to information, or possessing any device, apparatus or software used for concealing, surreptitiously communicating or obtaining information. One of the charges stems from 2015, while the others span a year, going back to September of 2018. West said it's telling that he wasn't charged under section 16 or 17 of the act, which deal with sharing information with a foreign government.




https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/rcmp-security-charge-1.5280643


----------



## Brill (Sep 14, 2019)

Damn. Shows just how determined they are and how far their reach can go.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 14, 2019)

Dudley would not be amused.  

True fact, my only working knowledge of the Mounties is the information I used to get watching Saturday morning cartoons!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 14, 2019)

It'll be interesting to find out what his incentive was; honey trap, money, twisted political ideals? I'd guess the PRC too, offhand.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## DA SWO (Sep 15, 2019)

14 year sentence seems light.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> 14 year sentence seems light.



He'll be out in 5-10.


----------



## Brill (Sep 17, 2019)

Hmmm.


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2019)

At this point, the West should should just assume the Chinese have penetrated their security and act accordingly....every single month.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Brill (Sep 17, 2019)

AWP said:


> At this point, the West should should just assume the Chinese have penetrated their security and act accordingly....every single month.



“Penetration” assumes they were ever outside.


----------



## CQB (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Brill (Oct 3, 2019)

@RackMaster , any further news on Canadian news about this?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 3, 2019)

lindy said:


> @RackMaster , any further news on Canadian news about this?



Nothing sadly but it is election season.  Hey Trudeau has a second plane follow him around with all his costumes.


----------

